# HSQLDB als Dateien anlegen



## Gast (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat Jemand die Befehlssyntax bei der Hand, das der HSQLDB-Datenbestand als Dateien angelegt wird? Im Standardverhalten lädt er ja die ganze Datenbank in den Speicher und hat nur zwei, drie Skriptdateien.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## The_S (21. Mai 2007)

Standardmäßig wird alles in eine Skript-Datei beim ordentlichen Shutdown der Datenbank gespeichert!


----------



## Gast (21. Mai 2007)

Das ist richtig, aber es gibt doch auch die Möglichkeit eine Dateibasierte Datenbank zu erstellen. Das heisst der ganze DB wird nicht in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen.

Gruß


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2007)

Gibt es jetzt auch Dateien, die keine sind? 

Verstehe nicht was du meinst...


----------



## Gast (22. Mai 2007)

Also es gibt wohl die Möglichkeit, dass die Datenbank komplett im Arbeitsspeicher aufgebaut wird und nach Beendigung in zwei Skriptdateien geschrieben wird. Meines Erachtens nach, gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, dass die Tabellen etc. in verschiedenen Dateien gespeichert werden. (MySql-mäßig ?) Bei einer Datenbankabfrage wird also der Wert erst aus der Datei ermittelt und nicht die komplette Datenbank in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen.

 :bahnhof:


----------



## AlArenal (22. Mai 2007)

Gefunden in weniger als einer halben Minute:
http://hsqldb.org/doc/guide/ch01.html#N10248


----------

